# Peptides uk vs pure peptides uk



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone give a rating on the usa peptides from purepeptides against peptides uk? Specifically ipam and mod grf thanks


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone has different opinions here pal. This has kinda been discussed to death. I'm a peptidesuk fan having tried all of the top sources. Others will say something else. Currently running ipam and mod grf from peptidesuk now. Changing to ghrp6 and mod grf soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wasn't impressed with peptidesUK when I used them last


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Tried both, for me they seem to all intents and purposes tge same in terms of results but peptidesuk a bit cheaper on the whole and their customer service is second to none IME. If i have had a problem like rectified quickly without fuss.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

What about uk-peptides ?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Was disappointed with PurepeptidesUK I only chose them to save some cash but that was a mistake. going back to Toms well it's AV now they have taken over.


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Peptidesuk for me I used them last year to bulk and in prep and found them good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Was disappointed with PurepeptidesUK I only chose them to save some cash but that was a mistake. going back to Toms well it's AV now they have taken over.


 why has he changed from Tom's?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

andymc88 said:


> Peptides UK used ghrp2 n mod 100mcg of each used 3 times each time I went hypo within 5 to 15mins lowest blood sugar was 2.2 and messed my stomach up pure peptides used a while ago and had no problems felt really good sleep etc


 I get same from ghrp6 - thought this was the norm to be honest?

I've now switched to IPAM and no issues, always peptidesuk


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

There are instances where you can go hypo from ghrp6. I remember reading a study on it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> I did at first but spoke to Paul and he said that shudnt happen I binned it


 its not hypo from GHRP-6 it is the mimicking of grhelin (this is what causes the hunger) this is a side effect with GHRP-6 but you should not get this to this degree from GHRP-2 and not at all from IPAM...

@Dave_shorts can you link the study please


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Very interesting thanks for the info, I got the same as Andy on GHRP-2. About 2 mins after the shot I became starving to the point I was weak and shaky, and sat there looking at the clock waiting for 15 mins at which point I then consumed anything in sight. Got used to it and didn't bother me as I always did it at night only, as if I did it during the day it would mess me up and I'd get very tired from that alone. Now switched to IPAM and I don't get it at all as you say.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> andymc88 said:
> 
> 
> > I did at first but spoke to Paul and he said that shudnt happen I binned it
> ...


No problem. I might have it on my work pc so next time I'm in the office and have a look. If not ill search on pubmed. Actually I assume you've access to that Paul, do you??


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> steveiep said:
> 
> 
> > Was disappointed with PurepeptidesUK I only chose them to save some cash but that was a mistake. going back to Toms well it's AV now they have taken over.
> ...


He said that he has 'retired' and passing his business over to AV and to email them from now on.


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Wasn't impressed with peptidesUK when I used them last


Pscarb just wondering when you used peptidesuk last? I used some of their peps last year and found them great and and should be going back on in the next few weeks but if it's recent I'll reconsider my source. Thanks ?


----------

